# Carter Releases?



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

I shoot both pure back tension and thumb trigger releases about the same, but thumb triggers are starting to grow on me. I shoot a Carter "The Hammer" for both indoor and 3D. I like the middle finger loop because it leaves your index finger free, and it also moves the clip further towards the middle of the release, which I also like. For pure back tension, the "Only" would be towards the top of the list. I don't care about having a safety.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a hinge release now, but its not working like I want it to. I can do back tension more easily with a thumb trigger.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

i own 2 carter onlys i use for all of my archery needs one release is set slower for up/dwn hill shots for 3d great releases


----------

